# Java Error Message...Not Able To Play Pogo



## sunshine33tx (Aug 12, 2004)

I am getting the error message "Java Not Found or Not Working" when I attempt to play games on Pogo. I have clicked on the link provided by Pogo to upgraded or reinstall Java...all of my attempts have been unsuccessful. Also, I have downloaded MSJavax86.exe as well as Sun Java. I am getting the message that the downloads were successful; however, I am still getting the error message "Java Not Found or Not Working. I am running Windows 98. Can anyone please help me?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Can you see the java applet on this site?

http://www.bodo.com/javame.htm

Also post a HijackThis Scanlog:

http://www.net-integration.net/tools/hijackthis.html


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

there are like 20 threads related to pogo on this site, rolling rog, you being a moderator could you merge them or atleast make a sticky guide on getting pogo to work. its just too much. most of them are solved the same way.


----------



## sunshine33tx (Aug 12, 2004)

Rollin' Rog, please clarify what you are asking me. Where should the Java Applet be on site(???) I am not clear what site you are talking about.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

All you need do is click the link. When it opens if you see an animated wavy text line which says "if you see this you are fully java enabled", then we know java is properly installed and something else is preventing the loading of the Pogo applet.

If not, we have to determine if you have the proper configuation settings.

If you have Windows Virtual Machine enabled, you must have "Microsoft VM" enabled in Internet Options > Security > Custom. Try a "mediurm" setting.

If you are using Sun Java, you will see an entry for it on the Advanced tab, and that must be checked.

Java applets can sometimes be blocked by pop-up blockers, and even more commonly by restrictive Security settings in Firewalls and some Antivirus programs. That's why I want to see a HijackThis scanlog to determine if you have any programs running which I know to have security settings which might affect Java.

You may also have interfering "malware".


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

well maybe on weekends i'll try and make a Pogo guide and then post it with a request to be sticky.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

iXneonXi said:


> well maybe on weekends i'll try and make a Pogo guide and then post it with a request to be sticky.


what does sticky mean?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

it will stay at the very top of the forum area. like the sticky linux faq in the unix forum.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

ah okay thanks.
Yea there is alot of pogo questions


----------



## Lisarenee (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi! I have waited all year for Spooky Slots to come back to Pogo and I tried to play the other night and recieved the same message about Java being missing. I went to the link they provided and downloaded and installed the file. Still nothing. I found your wonderful forum though and found the link to test that Java was working. It indeed is! But I am still recieveing the same message. Pogo support has suggested some things, but nothing is working. I was able to play as recently as 9/23. I have a Sony Vaio running Windows XP. The new service pack may have been downloaded, but I am not sure. Any ideas??? I am dying to play my game, I've looked forward to it all year long!  Thanks so much, Lisa


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

have you tried other java games on the internet such as runescape to make sure its working even though you said it may be different. also you game may be a flash game. not all games there are java. you are the only one to know this but it is good information because it can help us better assist you.


----------



## Lisarenee (Oct 3, 2004)

I just went to Runescape and set up and account, and had no trouble getting in. Could this be a Pogo problem?? I am anxiously awaiting being able to play my spooky game  Thanks again! Lisa


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

it may be just messing up. could you give me the exact link to where the game is and i'll try to play it. i'm sure there is an easy fix to this once we can pinpoint the problem.


----------



## Lisarenee (Oct 3, 2004)

I am not exactly sure how to do this, so forgive me it's not right. I sure appreciate you trying! http://play.pogo.com/rooms/roomtabs.jsp?game=scary&sls=3&site=pogo&lkey=QVk9VAdBn5dl7Sq7Cmb9ZAAAKDw. I just copied that off the top of the screen when I tried to go to the site. I know others must be in there playing because it the rooms all have people in them. Am I just not supposed to play  !!! Thanks again for the help! Lisa


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sunshine - Follow Rollin' Rogs advice by clicking here to see if your java is working correctly. When you see the page, on the bottom there is a box with the sentence 'If you can see this, you are FULLY java enabled.' going across it in a wave.

Lisarenee - to eliminate the browser being the problem, try using a different browser like Netscape or Mozilla.


----------



## Lisarenee (Oct 3, 2004)

And I still recieved the same error message regarding Java not being installed or not working properly. I use AOL 9 and I tried clicking on "Games" to get to Pogo and still the same problem. I went to Pogo thru Google, and still the same thing. Would I possibly get a different result if I went thru Netscape? Forgive me, I'm not super saavy with all this stuff. But with all the trouble I'm having, I'm learning quickly! Thanks! Lisa


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well the reason I asked if you could use netscape is because I had a problem where ie was the main issue

EDIT: When I mean use netscape, I mean download their browser and use that to see if you can access the POGO games. 

As for the gameroom itself, I can access it fine...


----------



## Lisarenee (Oct 3, 2004)

Wahhhhooooooo!!!! You did it! It worked!! Thanks sooo much! I downloaded Netscape and was able to get on. Now....any ideas on why this happened? Why suddenly AOL 9 and IE wouldn't work anymore? And how to fix it? I would much prefer not to have another browser on the computer. It's a family computer and my hubby is very nervous about getting viruses and is afraid that the fact that it works means that it's less secure. Is that true? Thanks soooo much! Lisa


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Truthfully i'd remove netscape and switch to firefox for web browsing. 90% of all viruses and hijacks are directed at MS products. Now AOL isnt ms product but it shares the same stuff. And is also targed since its one of the main isps. Firefox is slightly less secure but only 10%--and thats few-- target it. I use firefox an i hav 0 ZER0 ads on ANY website. No popups and new windows just open in a new tab. Its great.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't know if this will solve it for IE but...:

Go to Start, Search, Files and Folders.

look in your local Harddrives for hosts. You may find hosts.sam or lmhosts.sam, but those are just sample files, the hosts file has no extension, and can be opened in notepad. If the listsings are in there, then just rename hosts to hosts.old

iXneonXi - you don't need to get Firefox. As long as you have protection in place as well as a internet popup blocker, you are as secure as Firefox.

Sunshine - try to do the same thing I shown Lisarenee. Both browsers uses the Java that is installed so if it's IE that is causing the problem, then we will narrow it down for ya.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

i wasnt exactly speaking in terms of security.
i just wanted to state an extension called tabbrowser brings the internet to life and another one adblock allows you to handle EVERY ad. seriously it will kill pretty much every ad. i did a test with firefox on popups and out of 22 it only missed like two of them, one that was stated impossible to block and another was the disable (eg i couldnt disable the popup blocker but i ended up creating shift key as disabler button)
the truth is firefox is less secure-- its opensource so every hacker knows how to hack it-- but internet explorer is privately owned but is much more targetted.


----------



## JERZYXCLUSIV (Sep 26, 2007)

HI I GO TO POGO GAMES AND WEN I TRY TO GET IN A ROOM AN ERROR MESSAGE COMES UP!!! CANNOT LOAD GAME IMAGES PLZZZZZ HELP ME I HAVE THE NEWEST JAVA ETC..AND STILL SAME ERROR MESSAGE


----------



## ohlab (Dec 30, 2006)

sunshine33tx said:


> I am getting the error message "Java Not Found or Not Working" when I attempt to play games on Pogo. I have clicked on the link provided by Pogo to upgraded or reinstall Java...all of my attempts have been unsuccessful. Also, I have downloaded MSJavax86.exe as well as Sun Java. I am getting the message that the downloads were successful; however, I am still getting the error message "Java Not Found or Not Working. I am running Windows 98. Can anyone please help me?


I am having the problem also. Oddly enough I found out that if I re-download Internet Explorer 7, POGO works. It's pretty fast with high-speed, but would be a real chore on dial-up. POGO seems to work okay for a couple of days, then I get the JAVA error. So, therefore, every couple of days, I download IE-7 again. It just be a problem with POGO; however, if anyone finds out it's a virus or spyware, please post the info. We love ACES-UP.


----------



## KARAOKEJOE (Oct 4, 2007)

sunshine33tx said:


> I am getting the error message "Java Not Found or Not Working" when I attempt to play games on Pogo. I have clicked on the link provided by Pogo to upgraded or reinstall Java...all of my attempts have been unsuccessful. Also, I have downloaded MSJavax86.exe as well as Sun Java. I am getting the message that the downloads were successful; however, I am still getting the error message "Java Not Found or Not Working. I am running Windows 98. Can anyone please help me?


I think I have found an alternative solution I downloaded Microsofts Virtual Machine file and installed it on my pc went into control panel and opened Internet Options and selected Advanced, look down the list for the java settings tab deselected sun java and selected all the boxes for the Microsoft VM of which there are 3, hit apply and ok and was then able to open games in pogo.
I dont know yet if this will effect other web pages by not having the sun java active, I also made sure that Internet Explorer was de-selected in the java aplet in control panel by selecting and opening the java aplet and selecting advanced and opening Default Java For Browsers and making sure that microsoft Internet Explorer was de-selected.
I hope this might help.


----------



## ohlab (Dec 30, 2006)

KARAOKEJOE said:


> I think I have found an alternative solution I downloaded Microsofts Virtual Machine file and installed it on my pc went into control panel and opened Internet Options and selected Advanced, look down the list for the java settings tab deselected sun java and selected all the boxes for the Microsoft VM of which there are 3, hit apply and ok and was then able to open games in pogo.
> I dont know yet if this will effect other web pages by not having the sun java active, I also made sure that Internet Explorer was de-selected in the java aplet in control panel by selecting and opening the java aplet and selecting advanced and opening Default Java For Browsers and making sure that microsoft Internet Explorer was de-selected.
> I hope this might help.


Well, my "solution" about downloading IE-7 every 2 days didn't work after all. POGO worked for awhile, but stopped the minute I closed it and tried to reopen it again. I tried to find some place to download Microsoft Virtual Machine, but couldn't. Where did you find it? On the Microsoft download site, it only "updates" VM if you already have it. But IE-7 doesn't include it, so it gets "erased" when upgrading to IE-7 (during the time when it removes "old" IE versions)


----------



## KARAOKEJOE (Oct 4, 2007)

TRY TIS WEBSITE TO DOWNLOAD THE MICROSOSFT JAVA CONSOLE.
http://www.saigoninfo.com/msjavx86.exe


----------



## ohlab (Dec 30, 2006)

KARAOKEJOE said:


> TRY TIS WEBSITE TO DOWNLOAD THE MICROSOSFT JAVA CONSOLE.
> http://www.saigoninfo.com/msjavx86.exe


Hi, Thank you -- I'll save that link. However, the POGO tech's gave me this link that I tried, and it seemed to work also.
http://www.gamecolony.com/msjava.shtml
Thanks again! Hope this solves my problem -- hubby is in withdrawals if he can't play his "Aces Up!"


----------



## lstoughton (Sep 6, 2008)

I was reading these forums and tried everything on her to no avail. EVERYTHING. Finally I got help from the Pogo tech guy. He told me to go to IE then tools then manage add ons and make sure the add on for java was enabled. I will copy and paste his instructions....hopefully they will work for whoever is pulling their hair out like I was. Oh and by the way I am also now addicted to Aces up thank you very much!...
Please check to see if the Java Add-ons are enabled in
Internet Explorer

1. In IE go to Tools > Manage Add-ons > Enable or
Disable Add-ons
2. Make sure the "Show:" drop down field says "Add-ons
currently loaded in Internet Explorer"
3. In the field large field you should see a list of
Add-ons with a status of "Enabled" or "Disabled" in the
"Status" column. 
- To enable a disabled Add-on simply click on the
Add-on in the list and click the "Enable" radio button
in the "Settings" section below it.
4. Make sure that all Add-ons with the Name of "Sun
Java" or the "Publisher of Sun Microsystems" are
enabled. 
- There should be at least two named "SSVHelper
Class" and "Sun Java Console"
5. Now change the "Show:" drop down field so it says
Add-ons that have been used by Internet Explorer
6. Make sure that these Add-ons are enabled
- "isInstalled Class"
- "Java Plug-in 1.6.0_XX" (there may be more than one)
7. Now change the "Show:" drop down field so it says
"Downloaded Active X Controls (32-bit)
8. Make sure these Add-ons are enabled
- Java Plug-in 1.6.0_XX (there may be more than one)
9. If you do enable any Sun related Add-ons that were
previously disabled click the "OK" button and be sure to
shut down all Internet Explorer browser windows and then
go back to pogo and try to play.

Hope this is helpful to someone
Lisa


----------

